# Looking for a Opal/Orca 51



## single~minded (May 11, 2009)

Hey just thought I would throw this out there....been riding a wonderfully nice '06 Opal 54cm for awhile but it is just too big. Want to go to a 51cm same era. Anybody looking to get rid of a 51? frame/fork only that is  

Here is what I am on


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

All Orbeas should have a little orange on them.


----------



## julio01 (Feb 8, 2010)

*How did you posted your picture?*

Hello,
I have a 2004 Orbea Starship that I need to post a picture to see if any ORBEA fans know exactly the model.


----------

